# Carrying an e-bike on the roof



## bkm (May 27, 2018)

Hi,

I am planning to buy an e-bike. Specialized Levo FSR Comp 29. Does anyone has experience with carrying an e-bike on the roof?
I am interested in buying Thule upride 599 carrier. 

Max. load is 20 kg, Levo weights 19 kg without battery. As far as rooftop is my only option it really depends on buying a bike or not...
What is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

bkm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy an e-bike. Specialized Levo FSR Comp 29. Does anyone has experience with carrying an e-bike on the roof?
> I am interested in buying Thule upride 599 carrier.
> ...


The first concern is ebikes are heavy, so getting it on and off the roof will be quite difficult. If you can get a trailer hitch and hitch rack your life will be much easier.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

what is 'max load 20kg' ?

the vehicle roof load limit, or the rack load limit ? either way you are looking
at possible damage to vehicle in an emergency swerve if something has a limit 
at the weight of the bike you are hauling.

hitch rack is best option.

Curt make the best hitches IMHO as they really try to match the vehicle possible mount points (vehicle specific design, not generic U-haul style) before asking you to do some weird install. My Curt Yaris hitch bolted right in, and all the competitor hitches required bumper removal/reinstall and some cutting, and were nowhere as clean an install.

https://www.curtmfg.com


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

If you have no other choice than on the roof, remove the battery for transport. I would also recommend a fork mount rack as that is a lot of weight up high. Better yet, get a hitch rack. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

bkm said:


> Max. load is 20 kg, Levo weights 19 kg without battery. As far as rooftop is my only option it really depends on buying a bike or not...
> What is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks


If the bike weighs 19kg and your max load is 20kg sounds like you are good to go. Just take the battery off. When you are given a weight limit there is a safety factor built into it so you don't have to worry about being close to the limit as long as you are not over it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I transported a Levo on my wife’s Subaru roof once. No biggie.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I'm liking the remove the battery idea. It drops weight 5 lbs or so. With crap roads going to trails, winds, dumb drivers driving Priuses, it's just a good additional safety factor


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

I carry my Kenevo on my Kuat Trio fork mount roof rack with no problem. Fork mount lowers center of gravity, holds tight with the thru axle and means you don’t have to lift as high. I take out the battery before. With the battery and front wheel off your cutting between 12 and 14lbs.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

We use the Thule 598 for my wife's Haibike E Bike, with the battery removed.
One thing to consider is that you need to lift the bike using a proper straight back stance and plan how to hold it as lifting a heavy bike that high can hurt. 
Another consideration is that with the 598 you can lift the bike up and straight into the frame clamping jaws, I don't know about the 599, but you don't want to be struggling to hold the bike while getting the clamps around the wheel but YMMV.


----------

